# UK Marine Ambushed, Shot, Saves Unit



## JBS (Mar 31, 2009)

Survives bullet to the head; covers unit during ambush immediate action:



> It had been a morning of fierce close-quarter combat with incessant fire coming from insurgents in the heart of Taliban country. As the Royal Marines edged their way past the high walls of a compound the section commander, a corporal, fell to the ground with two shots to the groin.
> 
> The team had walked into an ambush and Marine Sam Alexander knew that the only chance they had was to fight their way through. He picked up a heavy machine-gun and "traded lead" with the insurgents just 15 metres away. Running out of ammunition, he opened up with his 9mm pistol until that too was spent. The Taliban fighters were forced to withdraw and found themselves being hunted as they ran into other marine units coming in from the flanks.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/marine-saves-unit-after-bullet-in-head-1654275.html


----------



## Royal (Mar 31, 2009)

Good drills 42


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2009)

Well done indeed!


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 31, 2009)

Most excellent!


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Job Marine!!! Someone needs to buy him enough pints to make the headache go away!!!

Awesome! Dude has balls that CLANK for sure!!!


----------



## car (Apr 1, 2009)

Outstanding! Are they going to decorate him?


----------

